# 40th present help



## Giselle (May 3, 2020)

Hi

I'm totally new here and I'm sure there's a wealth of wonderful info about buying a new machine here but I'm afraid I've run out of time to really do anymore research so I'm coming to the experts for help (thanks in advance).

it's my husband's 40th in just under 2 weeks. We have a Sage coffee machine with grinder, milk frother and reservoir included. When we got it a number of years ago we were new to the world of making our own coffee at home. It was a great entry level machine for us. It's now very frustrating with varying results and so I thought I'd upgrade the machine for his present. With lockdown the amount of coffee consumed has increased and it's so disappointing when it comes out below par.

I was looking at Rocket machines but realised that I then needed to look at grinders too. Feeling a bit overwhelmed and against the clock esp as need to order soon to get delivered in time.

So help picking an upgraded machine (we would need a reservoir but could get it plumed in once lockdown lifted) and grinder (if not included with the machine) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much.

G


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd have a look at Bella Barista, their knowledge & general helpfulness will get you a nice package.


----------



## Giselle (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, Jack. I'll take a look.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi there, I have both grinders and machines in stock and ready to ship.

Please drop me a message and I can put together a package for you.

David


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What is your maximum budget, Plus right now you really are going to struggle to get one


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Ah forgot about @Black Cat Coffee !


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

@Giselle

What type of machine are you looking for, what features? How do you want it to look? What kind of footprint does it and the grinder + accessories need to have? What is your budget?


----------



## Giselle (May 3, 2020)

We have quite a good sized space. I don't want it to look like we own a coffee shop but do want to get consistently good results (ie not espressos produced i the pre infusion range which is what's happening a lot at the moment with the sage). I've looked at a couple of the rocket machines but am not sure what I'll need on top of those. Factoring in a grinder for eg means less on the machine I guess. I was thinking of c£1.5k max.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Also what do you drink? Espresso, latte, long black, cappuccino, flavoured latte?

what sort of beans do you go for? There are machines available and plenty of suppliers still shipping.

Good luck with the hunt


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Giselle said:


> We have quite a good sized space. I don't want it to look like we own a coffee shop but do want to get consistently good results (ie not espressos produced i the pre infusion range which is what's happening a lot at the moment with the sage). I've looked at a couple of the rocket machines but am not sure what I'll need on top of those. Factoring in a grinder for eg means less on the machine I guess. I was thinking of c£1.5k max.


 Sounds like you want consistency mainly.

How many drinks a day are you making? Do you have guests that will expect coffee?

If you want ease of use, multiple drinks in a row, a dual boiler is going to be best and in that price range it's the Minima, possibly Crem one 2b. If you just want to make a couple of drinks in the morning and then a couple in the afternoon something like the Mara X would suit. Both choices would leave you enough for a good grinder & accessories. There are other machines worth considering but I personally wouldn't bother with an old HX design for a little less money.

If you buy used you'll have more options.

Rocket machines are hugely varied so I have no idea what you're looking for in them; they go from a standard HX that requires some variety of faffing to get the temperature about right for the shot right up to dual boiler pressure profilers.


----------



## Giselle (May 3, 2020)

Ordinarily I'd say yes to the guests but right now it's just the two of us. Longer coffees in the morning and shorter in the afternoon. I'd say we make 5-8 coffees a day depending on the day. Beans wise we've tended to go for Italian, Musseti (sorry not sure if correct spelling). I couldn't get any of that recently so bought a Kg from local Italian coffee shop (can't remember name). Realise coffee is an art and my vagueness may be irritating to those in the know but do thank everyone for their time in replying etc


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably go for a dual boiler then. I only reasearched machines about 6 years ago and don't remember too much but I was tempted by a Bezzera and Fracino before getting an Expobar DB. I don't remember why I eliminated the former two as choices, probably something to do with spare parts, reliability, servicability, HX, heat stability, temp control, value for money. I just know I ended up going for a PID DB and that I had my reasons despite not really making a lot of milk drinks....you should look around a bit on the forum at the available tech and machines, read some impartial reviews. It's difficult to for me to recommend anything other than a Minima at the £1k price point with your usage (multiple coffees daily, lots of steaming, ability to make multiple consecutive shots for guests etc) but other people might be able to shine a light on other options.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Starting with the grinder.... I had a mignon specialita and as an on demand grinder it was fantastic for the price. Produced a lovely mound in the portafilter and gave consistently accurate doses.

Considering the amount of coffee you drink I'd say you may prefer an on demand like the Mignon vs a single dose like the Niche. If you think you could get along with single dosing with the Niche (it really easy but takes a little more time) then I would reccomend the Niche. I don't think that many here will disagree that if your buying new you're not going to go far wrong with £500 on the niche.

If you do decide to go the on demand route I'd say considering your £1.5k budget it may have to be the Mignon Specialita, which is around £380 I think.... The next worthwhile step up would probably be something like the Atom 75 which will blow your budget out of the water.

As far as the machine, if you are willing to learn how to manage the temperature of a HX machine then you can get pretty much get the same results as with a dual boiler for less money and less stuff to go wrong long term. A HX machine will require a group head thermometer additionally if you want any accuracy at all (Except the Mara X).

If you want simplicity then a dual boiler may suit you better. But here prices go up, for example the Rocket r58 is about £2k I believe. There are other much cheaper DB machines too but you will likely be having to buy what you can afford and your choices will be more limited.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Some people will definitely not like me suggesting this, but you could consider a Sage Dual Boiler (excellent ergonomics and functionality for the price and available as far as I can see but too consumer and proprietary for some on the forum) or an ACS Minima (also dual boiler)if you want something more classic looking... with a Eureka mignon specialita grinder or if you can wait perhaps a Niche.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The dual boiler isn't a terrible option, but if it were my money, a Mignon Specialita and ACS Minima or perhaps a Fracino machine would be high on my list.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

You would probably get the entry level fracino cherub/piccino and a eureka specialita for within £1500 budget

Cherub is a single boiler machine but can be plummed in and comes with a tank so suits current situation and looks good. Also U.K. made

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-cherub-one-group/

or the piccino is a dual

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/fracino-piccino-dual-brass-boiler-espresso-machine/

makes a nice combo not too large

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/eureka-mignon-specialita-16cr-coffee-grinder-55mm-burrs-chrome/

Can only go on reputation as they are well out of my budget a selection of different beans might also go well worth getting a big bag of something you know well to get used to the new machine tho. 😉


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't go for the Cherub or Piccino. The dual boiler has two 300ml boilers and no PID as far as I'm aware. I'd also be concerned about spare parts mainly for their E61 clone. Might not be an issue but you're pretty much guaranteed to find gaskets to fit a 'standard' E61 (or as close as you ever get to a standard). I decided it wasn't the best choice back in 2015 when I bought the Expobar DB instead and I sure as hell wouldn't say it's a good choice in 2020. I'm sure it has its fans. You have to decide for yourself really.


----------

